# Licking the outside ground/grass



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

i'm not sure if this is normal or not but it is really annoying, when ever it rains out and i have to take ares for a walk, she is fixed on licking the ground and grass, even if she drinks her fill in water before we go out she does this, this is really annoying especially when i need her to use the bathroom, or i dont want her licking something and end up getting sick. so is this something she will grow out of? is my pup the only one that does this


----------



## kazza2 (Oct 3, 2013)

owens91 said:


> i'm not sure if this is normal or not but it is really annoying, when ever it rains out and i have to take ares for a walk, she is fixed on licking the ground and grass, even if she drinks her fill in water before we go out she does this, this is really annoying especially when i need her to use the bathroom, or i dont want her licking something and end up getting sick. so is this something she will grow out of? is my pup the only one that does this


Mine does this too, especially the last few days, which have been damp and drizzly. All it usually takes is a small tug on his leash to let him know "let's go". 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

simple -- rain water has a different composition than ground water .

gardeners collect rain barrels full of rain water . I put out stainless steel mixing bowls to catch the rain water. Dogs love it. 

As the rain moves through the atmosphere it picks up nitrogen . The pH has been changed . Typically tap water is neutral , a pH of 7.
Rainwater is mildly acidic with a pH less than 7 . Easier to absorb .

Here is a meteorologist's explanation Rain Water vs Ground Water

CrossRoads: Rain Water.......

most tap water has chlorine , and most communities have fluoride --- which is not the same as fluorine .

wash your hair with rainwater and see how soft your hair can be.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dogs get information from licking scent. It doesn't necessarily mean they are thirsty.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Think of how good the grass and ground smell after a rain..I bet it tastes good, too. My guy also likes to "taste test" especially after rains and new grass...now he's discovered the lettuce. He doesn't actually eat it (a lot).


----------

